# APBT or Bully?



## Mandyrae (Jan 16, 2012)

This is not my dog however this person is calling there dog an American pitbull terrier and saying it's registered under the UKC as one however i do know the UKC registers American bullys as APBT's or Amstaffs. They also said that the dog is Purebred American pitbull terrier and Standard american bully stating that Amstaffs and APBT's are the same thing in one thing they had wrote on this website called Deviantart. Since i know all of you would be able to clarify this for me is this a bully or what?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You have to go off of bloodlines. American Bullys have APBT blood since that's the breed they were created of off. Now some argue it was just American Staffordshire not APBT so that's why you can have dogs registered as APBT AmStaff or AmBully depending on the registry. So if you have the dogs ped post it some people could read it. But technically the person could be being real about what they are saying. but would I call that dog an APBT AmStaff or ambully? I would call it a bull dog cause you can't go off of looks alone... And a really nice Looking bulldog


----------



## Mandyrae (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah your right they said they have the pedigree i'll have to ask them. I mean generally it's easy to mistaken something for something else i just wasn't sure because the owner of the dog and other people are arguing over what breed it is and such but i'll ask about the pedigree and post it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I will say they are not the same thing, so that's why its extra confusing and I do not fully understand it myself. When you have a scatterbred dog lie most bully's are, you chose to register people would usually try to pick the one their dog would be best shown compared to the other dogs in that registry, a build that conforms to that registry's standards. Some have closed their books to new dogs being registered, so that could also be the reason. The UKC is AmStaff and the ADBA is for APBT.

But saying they are all the same breed. Uh uh, no way are they the same.

There are others on here who know why more than me about it and who are active in the registry's. I am sure will chime in once they see your question (and correct me if I worded something wrong lol).

This really shows the differences visually:
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/15410-visual-comparison-top-winning-ukc-akc-adba-dogs.html

Here is a thread that explains it as well:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ukc-papers-say-american-pit-bull-terrier.html

This lists the comparisons:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/standardcomparison.htm


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Mandyrae said:


> This is not my dog however this person is calling there dog an American pitbull terrier and saying it's registered under the UKC as one however i do know the UKC registers American bullys as APBT's or Amstaffs. They also said that the dog is Purebred American pitbull terrier and Standard american bully stating that Amstaffs and APBT's are the same thing in one thing they had wrote on this website called Deviantart. Since i know all of you would be able to clarify this for me is this a bully or what?


Doesn't look like a pure apbt. Must have had something else bred in him along the lines.

But what I can tell you is that is one epic dog. I would love to have a dog of his genetics.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

While I know you posted for informational purposes, OP... it's generally not a good idea to post a picture of a dog that doesn't belong to you. Especially since the owner of said dog could sign up on this site to become a member and then get you for copyright infringement (meaning you stole their pictures). Just keep that in mind for future reference. 

Now, I believe your question has been answered, so I won't be repetitive. I will say to please tell the owner, if they're aware you posted these pictures, that they have a beautiful dog.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

All I can say is supa smexy puppeh


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> The UKC is AmStaff and the ADBA is for APBT.


AKC is Amstaff. UKC doesn't register AmStaff and regardless of "type" UKC registers APBT, many of which either have Staff blood or have been bred close to the same "type".


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I asked the owner, yes, he's American Bully.. ish. When I asked they replied "Yeah, something like that." 

*shrugs*

People's stands can change as they learn.


----------



## blunose (May 13, 2012)

nice dog either way


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks very Bully to me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know a girl just like this and I find her extremely irritating!!! I don't know how many freakin times I have to explain this to her but she seems to just never get it. One dog can only be one breed, unless it's mixed but that is a whole bother story. She thinks because the UKC registeres AmBullies as APBTs that her dog is both an APBT and an AmBully. This is just not true. Her reasoning is the dog can be shown in the ABKC and in the UKC. If the dog is registered with the ABKC it is an AmBully, period!! The UKC paperwork states APBT only because they DO NOT recognize the AmBully as a breed of its own, which it is and has been for quite some time now and is the reason the ABKC was created. 
A lot of times they would rather just say APBT cause it sells, even if they know full well the dog is truly an AmBully. IMO this is totally dishonest, and I don't see why people can't just admit they're dogs are not pit bulls. There is nothing wrong with owning an AmBully and I wish more owners would help educate the general public about the difference in bull breeds.


----------

